# More than Wal Mart



## PikeCdn (Apr 4, 2006)

Its wages and health benefits are so dismal that in several states Wal-Mart displaces worker healthcare costs onto tax-supported Medicaid for the poor. Wal-Mart batters down wages not just in the United States, but in Third World countries, where it plays foreign suppliers against one another to demand the lowest possible wholesale price (and wage).

FULLSTORY:
http://www.breakthesilence.ca/downloads/culture/Aug 06/walmart.htm


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

PikeCdn Tell us how you really feel about Wal-mart? they are only the largest empolyer in the U.S.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

They may employ alot of people but the wages are low,

low wages = low economy


----------



## DRYLOK (Nov 29, 2005)

no, no. Wal Mart can pay any dam thing they want. If the employees aren't happy they can strike. But we don't need the government or some piece of crap mofia run crimanal union sticking their nose in someone elses business. Remember any benefit or wage that is forced upon wal mart is going to be paid for by the consumer. 
If I ran my own business I sure as hell woudn't want anyone telling me what I had to pay or what benifits I had to provide. 
It's funny the dems claim to be the party for the poor or less fortunate. At the same time it's them who condones wal mart. Well what is wal mart?It's a store that provides quality goods at affordable prices so that the perhaps not as well off can buy things more affordably. Well that sounds like something that the dems would want to support. I just don't get those goofy people.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Do u remember when they had signs up that said Made In America 
Good luck finding that anymore. The companies that sell to walmart had to move to china to make any money.

Raise min wage and yes theyll raise prices so u really dont make anymore but it would have kept companies here. :2cents:


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

hoosier dhr said:


> Raise min wage and yes theyll raise prices so u really dont make anymore but it would have kept companies here. :2cents:


That is assuming the entire world existed within "Walmart."

Shoppers (on the average) want the most they can get for the money they spend ... Walmart fills that need.

There are many folks in America who are "competent for" or "comfortable with" a low level job at Walmart. Walmart also fills that need ...

Where exactly is the problem :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

im just going by what i saw on tv, i think it was 48 hours. 
i also shop at walmart for some things, its convieniet and lack of stores.

one thing i dont understand is the wages here in IN seem to be higher than in ND but the prices at walmart in DL, ND were alittle higher than here.

im not trying to run walmart out of the country i just dont think they are as good for the economy as they were say before Sam died.

Decoydummy, 
im not blaming WM for all the companies that have left the USA just saying that there are a few that did leave because of WM.


----------



## DRYLOK (Nov 29, 2005)

hoosier dhr said:


> im just going by what i saw on tv, i think it was 48 hours.
> 
> Ah, there's the problem. When you listen to or watch drive by media coverage such as NBC, ABC, CBS, CNN you're only getting an opinion a lie or an agenda driven report. If you give an alternative news source a chance you will begin to see what I'm talking about.
> 
> Katie Couric uke:


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

I see it as if the wages are so bad that people can't afford to work there then why don't they apply elsewhere? Afterall Target is basically the same and no one complains about them. Why you may ask. One word UNIONS. Target has them, Walmart doesn't so it isn't fair they should have them too. Same reason the Dem's don't like Walmart, no union therefore it is against their primary base target.


----------



## DRYLOK (Nov 29, 2005)

NDTracer said:


> I see it as if the wages are so bad that people can't afford to work there then why don't they apply elsewhere?
> 
> B I N G O


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Cheap labor is not what drives companies overseas. Without question they do save money by cheaper labor but what drives them out of this country is the tax system imposed by state and federal. Why do you think some companies will target some states for their companies while avoiding others. Because of the tax system that state imposes on them. Texas is a good example. Companies are flocking to Texas because they are business friendly towards companies. Oklahoma where I live is the very opposite and companies are leaving this state in droves. I think WalMarts power is in their ability to absorb loses in one state and make up the difference in another while giving a product to all the people.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yep we are known as Taxachusetts by big buisiness everywhare! Supprized to hear Oklahoma is simular!!


----------



## tsj (Jul 22, 2006)

you think the dems would learn with "recent tax cuts for the weathy" the tax revenue collected was an all time high; and thats with our "poor economy". the more you tax the wealthy and corperations (i.e. walmart) the more tax payers end up paying higher prices all around.


----------



## tsj (Jul 22, 2006)

you think the dems would learn with "recent tax cuts for the weathy" the tax revenue collected was an all time high; and thats with our "poor economy". the more you tax the wealthy and corperations (i.e. walmart) the more tax payers end up paying higher prices all around.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> Cheap labor is not what drives companies overseas. Without question they do save money by cheaper labor but what drives them out of this country is the tax system imposed by state and federal. Why do you think some companies will target some states for their companies while avoiding others. Because of the tax system that state imposes on them. Texas is a good example. Companies are flocking to Texas because they are business friendly towards companies. Oklahoma where I live is the very opposite and companies are leaving this state in droves. I think WalMarts power is in their ability to absorb loses in one state and make up the difference in another while giving a product to all the people.


the fair tax would solve this

fairtax.org


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

TSJ ... Even though we are told the tax cuts were for the wealth ...

With tax revenues having increased because of the tax cuts ...

I believe I saw some recent information that pointed out ...

The top five percent of wage earners are paying a HIGHER PERCENTAGE OF THE TOTAL TAXES COLLECTED THAN THEY DID A FEW YEARS AGO ...

Go figure.

This whole deal of Liberals bashing Walmart makes even less sense when you stop and realize Walmart employs low skill folks who the Liberals prefess to want to "help" and it also provides low cost goods to folks and I think it's safe to say the low income folks the Liberals profess to want to help are gaining a huge advantage with Walmart in existence.

again...

Go figure


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

We often hear how low the wages are for people in third world countries that produce products for Wal Mart. They will say that these poor people only make $10/day (example only), but fail to realize that $10/day is perhaps two to three times the national average in these countries. We can't judge their salaries based on our economy. I would guess if their wages are this low they perhaps pay a nickel for a can of soup also. Everything is relative, but liberals think profit is evil.


----------



## tsj (Jul 22, 2006)

decoy, i agree with you on the tax cuts was tring to be sarcastic with the quotes. its amazing to me that politions cant figure out that we spend more money when we get to keep more of what we earn. but that only leads us spend it at the evil walmart. :evil:


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

NDtracer wrote

I see it as if the wages are so bad that people can't afford to work there then why don't they apply elsewhere?

What positions are you talking about that have low wages? Cashiers, stock clerks, customer service....? How much money should these High School diploma required positions make? If these people would like to make more money, have them go to a tech school or a 4 year college and get a trade or a degree. Unions that come in and demand a company to pay NON skilled employees a high wage is not really helping any one but themselves (unions). For a short period of time, things look great, then the company starts to suffer due to inflated wages for their whole plant or store, one thing leads to another, then all of a sudden employees go on strike because the union tells them they are being treated unfairly. Now what.........the union takes care of these
people :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

Tony that is about what I was saying. The people who are most against Walmart are those who live and breath Union.


----------

